# Maverick ET-7 -- Customer Service



## allisonandrews (Jun 22, 2006)

On one of the threads, I had mentioned how my two probes on my Maverick ET-7 did not read the same.  I emailed Maverick to see if they thought it was a probe or a unit problem.

Today, I got a response back, asking for my mailing address so that they could send me a new probe!

I thought that was very generous of them and wanted to share it with the group.  I really hope this works, because with that kind of customer service, I would really like to remain using their products.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> On one of the threads, I had mentioned how my two probes on my Maverick ET-7 did not read the same.  I emailed Maverick to see if they thought it was a probe or a unit problem.
> 
> Today, I got a response back, asking for my mailing address so that they could send me a new probe!
> 
> I thought that was very generous of them and wanted to share it with the group.  I really hope this works, because with that kind of customer service, I would really like to remain using their products.


My new maverick came with a defective on/off switch sent it back and I used it the other day the range was pittifull 20ft if that, I've read were other people had issues with the range do to it being manufactured without an antenna by nonunion sweat shop employes in China.........I'll have to have the mrs call maverick if I call I tend to not have the people skills and drop some F bombs..............


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes, call or send a nice polite email.  All I asked in mine was if they thought it was the probe or the unit.  I was prepared to buy another probe myself.  I guess I just get shocked in this day and age when people offer you anything for free - most of my experiences with customer service have been quite the opposite, so this was refreshing.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 22, 2006)

Witt, Maverick has good CS...give them a call and tell them that the distance is not good...they sent me 3 different units before I got one that worked...they will accommodate you for sure!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Yes, call or send a nice polite email.  All I asked in mine was if they thought it was the probe or the unit.  I was prepared to buy another probe myself.  I guess I just get shocked in this day and age when people offer you anything for free - most of my experiences with customer service have been quite the opposite, so this was refreshing.


Now a days its customer disservice. That's why I like Kohls there cs is real good. When we bought our food saver I had a rain check and waited 2 months, I stopped in and they still didn't have any the sales person said it was wrong and called a manager.....They gave me the next model up for the same prices as the one in the rain check.


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 22, 2006)

Wish we had a Kohls... :-(


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Witt, Maverick has good CS...give them a call and tell them that the distance is not good...they sent me 3 different units before I got one that worked...they will accommodate you for sure!!


Thanks for the info Greg. But I would have a big issue with the fact that it took 3 units to work....I'm kind of old school in that way...If there product was good then they wouldn't need CS. It's a shame I like the low/high temp feature and was recomending the unit to people I know...I don't like to but my name to something unless it works as adverstised.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, they could have been bad people about it and told me to stick it on the first unit.  The fact that they were willing to work with me at their expense said a lot...The unit was working in all other senses except for the distance...so to wait for the right one wasn't that big of a deal.  There are other things in life to get on the chip about...to me, a $40 therm isn't one of those things!! :!: 

Why not look in to a Nu-Temp instead of the Maverick?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, they could have been bad people about it and told me to stick it on the first unit.  The fact that they were willing to work with me at their expense said a lot...The unit was working in all other senses except for the distance...so to wait for the right one wasn't that big of a deal.  There are other things in life to get on the chip about...to me, a $40 therm isn't one of those things!! :!:
> 
> Why not look in to a Nu-Temp instead of the Maverick?


Well as long is it at their expense, I shipped the first one back at my expense....As far as getting a chip about a $40 therm it the principle of it and the fact that they have a unique product that could be great it may be a personal hang up with me but the whole idea of the therm is to reduce the BS not to increase it by waiting till the next one comes and see if that works. I'll have the wife call cs and see what they can do about it.....But Greg I have to wonder how much of a chip you had over a $40 therm when your mod went wrong......That's the type of stuff I try to avoid.....You shouldn't have to modify it to get it to work like it is advertised.......


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

Well I talked to the missus and we shipped the first one back at are expense and she is going to call them and discuss the range issue. I might try the mod that has been spoken about, but if it's advertised to signal 100ft then it should signal that far or close to it not 20 ft. JMO. We will keep you updated.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Witt...first off the saying is "*On the chip*" (credit Bubba The Love Sponge) :!: 

Second...the range was fine with the Rx...I just tooled across a thread about adding distance, had some idle time on my hands, picked up my screw driver and let the horror show roll!  Don't hold me not being handy at all against the Maverick not working now...that *WAS *my fault for sure.  

In any event, I hope it all works out for you...btw, I agree it should lessen the BS not add to it!! :!:  Glad to have you around!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> _Witt...first off the saying is "*On the chip*" (credit Bubba The Love Sponge) :!: _


So, what does it mean?  I though the same thing as Wittdog in that you meant "chip on your shoulder" because you do.


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":jde56own]_Witt...first off the saying is "*On the chip*" (credit Bubba The Love Sponge) :!: _


So, what does it mean?  I though the same thing as Wittdog in that you meant *"chip on your shoulder"* because you do. [/quote:jde56own]
Close enough... but not exactly. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2006)

I was just getting hungry and now seems like the perfect time for a BIG Snack :pop:

But to keep this on topic.  I have two Mavericks and couldn't be happier.  Their advertised 100ft distance works with both of mine, with no mods needed.  If and when I need another thermometer I will not hesitate at all with purchasing another Maverick.


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2006)

Maverick ET-73  -  Official Wireless Thermometer of the *BBQ-4-U.com Competition Cooking Team*
 =D> Finney
 =D> Larry
 =D> Woody (Rev Jr)


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Jeff E said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... He is "Grumpy".  8-[


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 25, 2006)

I've found the Maverick CS to be outstanding!  They have replaced one of my probes twice.  The first time I used it I pinched the wire and shorted it out.  They replaced it at no charge and shipped a 6 footer in it's place.  The next time I piched the other probe and they again sent a replacement 6 footer at no charge.  I did have distance issues, but after I did the antenna modification it now works very well.


----------



## Griff (Jun 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn... He is "Grumpy".  8-[



Yep, he is grumpy.

Griff


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, here's the update:  I called Maverick today and had to leave a message but the customer service rep called me back within about fifteen minutes.  I explained the sit and he said he would send me a new one.  He told me to make sure it is working and then send the old one back.

Also, I mentioned that I had heard something about a bad batch-- he said it was over a year ago and they shouldn't be out there anymore.  Also said it wasn't the antennae but a cord problem, for what that's worth.  Anyway, looking forward to getting the new one in the mail soon.  And while I appreciate that they are sending the new one, no questions asked, I share hubby's frustration that this is now the _second_ time we've had to contact them about this product!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 28, 2006)

I understand your frustration...but how frustrated would you be if the told you to stick it!??  

Hope the second one works out for you and the WittDog!!


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 28, 2006)

Probe arrived on Monday.  Unfortunately, we don't have another bbq planned for awhile and our weekends are full coming up.  So, it will be awhile before I can honestly say if this has fixed the problem or not.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 28, 2006)

allisonandrews said:
			
		

> Probe arrived on Monday.  Unfortunately, we don't have another bbq planned for awhile and our weekends are full coming up.  So, it will be awhile before I can honestly say if this has fixed the problem or not.


Try the boiling water test to see if the problem is fixed.


----------



## john pen (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok..you guys jinxed me !!! Ive had mine for well over a year and never had a problem. I went to use it yestarday and it wouldn't see the probes. After a little finageling I got them to work, but Ill call today. My units have been through a lot and I still think they're a good deal for the $$$


----------



## wittdog (Jun 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ok..you guys jinxed me !!! Ive had mine for well over a year and never had a problem. I went to use it yestarday and it wouldn't see the probes. After a little finageling I got them to work, but Ill call today. My units have been through a lot and I still think they're a good deal for the $$$


How much had you been drinking when it couldn't see the probe?Did you change the batteries? What did you do to finagel it?


----------



## john pen (Jun 28, 2006)

I had to wedge little pieces of wood between the probe and the unit and it worked then..


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

Well it looks like the new maverick we received in the mail works as advertised....Which makes me happy. :grin: But the missus needs to call them and have them send a self addressed stamped envelope to us cuz I'm not shipping the defective unit back to them on my dime......


----------



## Griff (Jul 8, 2006)

Dog

They never asked me to return the defective unit.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Dog
> 
> They never asked me to return the defective unit.
> 
> Griff


They told us to check out the new one and then send them the old....I just have a problem with paying for shipping a third time.  The first was the inital purchase, the second was to send the defective on/off switch back. And if I was to send the lack of range one back it would make 3. 
Thanks for the input Griff.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll be calling tomorrow re: the SASE to send the old one back; while I'm at it, I plan to hit them up for a couple new probes since at least one (and I think 2) on the old redi-checks are not working well/right--sounds like maverick has done right by everyone here, and the guy I talked to last time offered to send the new ET73 out as soon as I explained the problem.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 21, 2006)

Well they told us to keep the defective unit....So all in all I am happy with the CS from Maverick but I wish I wouldn't have had to go thru all this....


----------

